# Chart Auditing Certification (CPMA )



## geugene (Sep 24, 2008)

Has anyone taken the Chart Auditing Certification course offered by National Alliance of Medical Auditing Specialists (NAMAS)? There is a course coming up in October that I am considering. Is anyone familiar with this company? I appreciate any thoughts or insight.


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Sep 24, 2008)

Yes, I attended the course in 2007. Shannon Smith was the instructor. She truly is great. I took the exam, I passed, and received the credential "CMAS" - they recently had to change it to "CPMA" - no one advised me of this (which was shocking) I happened to read it on an AAPC forum. I called to question this and they said they notified everyone via mail in May 2008, I did not receive such notice.  I was told I'd have my new certificate within a week - that was a month ago and I have not received anything.  I have also inquired on how we submit our "CEU's" and have had difficulty with getting a straight forward answer. 

The course, the curriculum, the materials, the instructor, are GREAT!  I think the other staff could work on communication skills a little better. Just my experience.


----------



## msbrowning (May 21, 2009)

*NAMAS CPMA Course*

I took the course this week and passed the test today!! I think it is well worth it!!

Nikkiy, AAHA, CPC, CPC-P, CPMA


----------



## glstrand (Jun 25, 2009)

*Cpma*

Congratulations! Is there a class to prepare for this test? How do I find more info?


----------



## KimmieG (Jun 26, 2009)

*Passed last June !!!!*

I also had trouble getting information from them,  I had to contact Shannon directly.  But they have hired some new people so everything seems to be running smoothy now.


----------



## bwylie (Jun 30, 2009)

*Codermamma*

I have been looking at them for awhile and they now have a new website NAMAS-auditing.com.


----------



## brendalewing (Jul 27, 2009)

How was the test? What % of the class passed?


----------



## deliamoss (Sep 15, 2009)

I enjoyed the class (NAMAS) www.drsmgmt.com
It is very informat...a Y.Moss-CPC,CPC-H,CAISS,CHCO,CHCC,CCHRS,CPMA


----------



## nurseauditor (Jan 3, 2010)

The reason CMAS was dropped is because it already belonged to another organization for over 10 years  AAMAS.  Interesting that this person thought they could use it ... American Assc Medical Audit Specialist(CMAS-Certified Medical Audit Specialist)


----------



## mmauthe (Jun 11, 2014)

*Lpn, cmas, cpc*

I obtained my CMAS in 2008 and CPC in 2009.  I am also an LPN.  
Do I need to have AAMAS change my CMAS TO CPMA?  I have not heard of this being done before.


----------

